# What year is this Allez Epic Carbon



## Langer (Jul 27, 2004)

Please help me in finding the year of this frame. 
Thanx


----------



## T-shirt (Aug 15, 2004)

Langer,

I am confident that it is a 1993 or 1994. I remember seeing it in the bike shop the year I moved to Indiana. That red paint is the richest I have every seen. You can see deeply into it like a Tootsie Roll Pop.

Nice find,
T-shirt


----------



## Hawkmoon (Aug 10, 2004)

*Pretty sure it's a 93*

I agree. I bought an '92 Allez Epic in '93 and it was a blue/purple scheme. I think the red color was on next year's model. I remember seeing this in the shops.


----------



## samh (May 5, 2004)

*epic carbon*



Hawkmoon said:


> I agree. I bought an '92 Allez Epic in '93 and it was a blue/purple scheme. I think the red color was on next year's model. I remember seeing this in the shops.


is this a good bike?


----------

